# Buying a used kayak



## Turner330 (Apr 23, 2013)

A guy I worked with got a yak about 2 years ago and doesn't use it anymore. I was gonna buy it off him but he never got it registered when he bought it and I'm worried about the hassle of trying to get it registered, any idea what i am looking at to get it good to go?


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

You just need a Bill of Sale with the hull ID of the kayak on it. Have both buyer/seller sign it. That is what I've done on a few used boats (kayak / canoe) and have had no issues. If you had a boat that required a title then it would be an issue.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Easy peasy. Like stated above, just sign a bill of sale with the owner; which can be hand written. 
Hull id is either etched in the plastic or on a little plate somewhere in the rear.


----------



## Turner330 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ok went ahead and got it, its a victory blast kayak, anyone know if that brand is decent, only paid 100 for it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

For $100 and doesn't leak good starter
kayak in my book


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks a lot like my first yak. 9'6" stable rec boat.
Dude, you'll love it. Gets you off the bank and out into the water. That's worth WAY more than 100 bucks.
The only advise I'll offer is paddle it a couple times before you start placing rod holders and such. You'll have to drill some holes, which is no big deal at all; done it on dozens of boats. But you will want to make sure that once you drill, its where you want it.
Couple rod holders and an anchor, and you'll be a fishing machine!

I rigged up a similar style boat for fishing. There are a couple things to think about with rod holder placement and anchor systems. Here's a video of my mods:
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhhplOg8i18[/ame]


----------



## Turner330 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, probably gonna try it out on silver creek this weekend before I add anything to it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Turner330 (Apr 23, 2013)

Where is the best place to get a battery for my fish finder, just have a hummingbird pihrana 143

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Cabela's Rechargeable 12-Volt Battery and charger $32.99
Works great and lasts for days


----------

